# 7.11 Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland-Den Helder



## pollux8 (26. August 2010)

Zum Ende der Bikesaison begint in Holland wieder die Saison der 
Strandrennen.
Letztes Jahr war überraschend ein großes Teilnehmerfeld der Deutschen beim längsten Strandrennen der Welt in Hoek van Holland mit dabei

Am 7.11.2010 geht der Start um 8 Uhr morgens ins 135km entfernte Den-Helder.Damit die Route nicht eintönig wirkt,werden die Häfen in Scheveningen und Ijmuiden umfahren.

Die online Anmeldung ist schon seit den 25.8 aktiv
Mehr Infos unter:http://www.beachbiking.nl/

Hier noch ein Filmklick vom letzten Jahr,
http://www.rtvnh.nl/player.php?stream=ItemTV&item=44904




Foto:Harfoto.nl


----------



## pollux8 (27. August 2010)

Die Anmeldung läuft schon erfolgreich (Siehe Deelnemerslist)

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen,ob man mit 29 Zoll Rädern am Strand fahren kann???
Und wenn  überhaupt.Mit welchen Strandreifen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. August 2010)

Keine Erfahrung aber ich denke die allgemein bekannten Vorteile von 29" sollten auch am Strand und in der Ebene super funktionieren.


----------



## pollux8 (30. August 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Keine Erfahrung aber ich denke die allgemein bekannten Vorteile von 29" sollten auch am Strand und in der Ebene super funktionieren.



Aus holländischen Kreisen habe ich erfahren dass der Sieger(Ramses Bekkenk) von den letzten Strandrennen erstmal von sein Sponsor KOGA ein 29 Zoll Testbike bekommen hat
Momentan gibt es nur den Strandreifen (Big Apple von Schwalbe) als 28 zoll ,den kann man aber auch auf 29 zoll drauf ziehen.
Das Problem dieses Strandreifen ist:Es ist schwerer und nicht so lauffreudig wie der 
Strandreifen (Super moto von Schwalbe)
dazu kommt, das Herr Bekkenk sein superleichtes 26 Zoll  Bike mit 9 kg gewohnt ist.Ich glaub nicht das er sich an  4kg Mehrgewicht (29 Zoll)  gewöhnen wird.




Wenn  sie auch schneller sein sollten und fünf Top Profis mit den größeren Rädern starten ,ist es für die Mehrheit ,die die kleineren Räder fahren eine Benachteiligung


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2010)

26 zu 29" machen 4kg aus?

selbst wenn sie auf 29" noch schneller sind, ist es sinnlos sich darüber aufzuregen.
in die regionen, in denen sich diese fahrer bewegen, wird hier sowieso niemand kommen.

und zum anderen: was hindert die anderen leute daran auch 29" zu fahren?


----------



## pollux8 (3. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 26 zu 29" machen 4kg aus?
> 
> selbst wenn sie auf 29" noch schneller sind, ist es sinnlos sich darüber aufzuregen.
> in die regionen, in denen sich diese fahrer bewegen, wird hier sowieso niemand kommen.
> ...



29 Zoll hin oder her.Ich hab hier noch keinen auf so`n großes Bike gesehen.Die Mehrheit fährt doch lieber auf (26 Zoll)

Das geht auch ganz schön ins Geld .mal eben umzurüsten

Die Teilnehmerliste  für den Beachmarathon ist spitzt sich dieses Jahr auf ein neuen Rekord.
Die Frage bei uns Deutschen bleibt wie jedes Jahr:Wie komme ich dahin.
Entweder hat man eine Fahrgemeinschaft gefunden,oder man fährt wie wir mit der Bahn.
Im Herbst gibt es für 2 Personen verbilligte Wochenend tickets,wo man für 50Euro pro Tag durch ganz Holland fahren kann.
Oder man fährt mit dem Auto nach Leiden.Stellt den Wagen ab und fährt den restlichen Weg mit der Bahn.Das wäre die schnellste und billigste Alternative


----------



## Renato (7. September 2010)

Ich kann mir für mitte November nichts schöneres und abwechslungreicheres vorstellen als 135Km am Strand entlang zu fahren.
Da kommt echt Caribic-Feeling auf.
Naja, wenns so gut besucht ist wird es wohl auch Spass machen. (den Holländern)


----------



## Uplooser (11. September 2010)

Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, es war wirklich schön letztes Jahr.
Danach hab ich mich entschlossen, die belgische Staffel, verteilt über den Winter, zu fahren.
Viele Profis nutzen diese Rennen als Abwechselung zum 5 monatigem Grundlage fahren.
Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder teilnehmen.
Auch dieses Jahr suche ich einen 2.Teilnehmer, der sich mit mir die Logistik teilt, sprich ein Auto am Start, eines am Ziel.


----------



## heinerfett (11. September 2010)

Moin Strandracer,

falls Euch die 135 km zu viel sind. Bei uns auf Borkum sind es nur 36km. Außerdem ist die Hälfte Dünenwege. Also nicht nur Autobahn. 
Gruß an Pollux...

Info´s und Video unter www.borkum-beachrace.de

Heiner
der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## remmydemmy (12. September 2010)

Endlich ist es wieder soweit!
Die Winterbikesaison beginnt wieder und damit die Wettkaempfe und Veranstaltungen in den Niederlanden. Veld tour tochten und Beachrace, einfach Genieal!!!
Es ist einfach der Hammer in den Niederlanden zu Biken!
Die Wettkaempfe und Veranstaltungen sind alle super organisiert und die sportliche Infrastruktur ist in Bezug auf Radsport, Deutschland um Lichtjahre voraus!
Es gibt natuerlich auch super Veranstaltungen in Deutschland, aber das Feeling ist anders.
Jetzt zu Hoek von Holland nach Den Helder! Einfach ein einmaliges Erlebnis!!!
Am Start geht es los als waere das Rennen nur 20km lang, also vollgas!!!! 50km sitzt drin! Also am besten ein 46 Kettenblatt montieren, zumindest der der weiter vorne mitfahren moechte.
Dann gab es im letzten Jahr nach 7km ein 700m langes Laufstueck durch die Duenen!
Das tat richtig WEEEHHH!!!
Wichtig ist es eine gute Gruppe zu finden, das ist die halbe Miete! Gegen Ende freut man sich ueber jedes Korn welches man sich aufgespart hat!
Am Ende faehrt man naemlich gegen sich selber! 135km sind einfach verdammt lang und Abwechslungsreich!
Anglern ausweichen, mal ne Moewe ueberfahren, ueber die Steinbaenke fahren, durch die Priele ballern(koennen mal wat tiefer sein 1m!), durch die Haefen und Schleusen radeln.
Also diesjahr wird der deutsche Teilnehmerrekord bestimmt gebrochen! Aus dem Muensterland kommen bislang 10 Teilnehmer! Dabei sind einige ganz schnelle Jungs!!!!

Lasst euch dieses einmalige Erlebnis nicht entgehen!

Erlebt und geniesst es mit!!!!
Remmydemmy


----------



## pollux8 (13. September 2010)

Die Faszination beim Beachmarathon besteht aus *Wind-biking.*
Ich habe bis jetzt schon drei mal teilgenommen.Und die Aufregung steigt schon14 Tage vor dem Event,wenn die ersten Wetterprognosen erscheinen.

Drei mal hatte ich das Glück,das ich 130km Rückenwind hatte.,der sich 
von 3 auf 7 Windstärken aufbaute.
Dann heißt das Motto,Glühen heizen,was das Zeug so hält.





Die 20 Euro Startgelder inklusive T-Shirt sind gegen die üblichen Marathons Pinatz.
Von meiner Ansicht ist der Beachmarathon das beste Event zum Abschluss des Jahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (21. September 2010)

Die Anmeldungsliste der Deutschen füllt sich in der Starterliste von beachbiking.nl
Momentan kommen  9 begeistete Beachbiker aus den Münsterland und 3 aus Oberhausen.
Dann fehlt nur noch uplooser und mammut oil.Dann wären wir perfekt
Ich weiß nicht,ob die Anmeldung noch bis Ende Oktober läuft.Den momentan ist die Liste mit 70% schon gefüllt


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2010)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit verpflegung usw. aus?


----------



## pollux8 (21. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit verpflegung usw. aus?



Der erste Verpflegung Stop ist erst nach 50km in Ijmuiden.Da gibt es die üblichen Iso-wasser oder Tee Getränke.mit Riegel-Bananen und Rosinenbrötchen.
Der zweite Stopp ist in Petten 25 km vorm Ziel.
Dann heißt das Motto.kämpfe für dich selber.Das Ziel ist so nah,aber nach 100km noch verdamt weit.
Man muß schon einen Durchschnitt von 25-28km haben um spass zu haben.
Ramses Bekkent hatte einen von 35km.


----------



## epic03 (22. September 2010)

Bin letztes Jahr den Beachmarathon auch gefahren, war richtig klasse. Dieses Jahr passt es leider nicht....
Verpflegung war gut, man braucht auch nicht so viel Verpflegung wie bei einem klassischen Marathon! 

Das Rennen ist echt empfehlenswert, macht einen riesen Spass am Strand zu heizen...

Grüsse


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2010)

hat zufällig jemand aus dem raum minden vor dort zu starten?


----------



## pollux8 (23. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie einen Beachmarathon gefahren und wollte vll in diesem Winter einen fahren.
> 
> Was muss ich da beachten, ich lese gerade vom Schwalbe Super Moto. Fährt man diese Rennen also am besten mit breiten profilarmen Reifen?
> Muss ich sonst noch was am bike ändern?



Naja Am besten du holst dir ein altes V-Brake- Hardtail aus den Keller,bestückst es mit einer Starr Carbon Gabel und bedeckst es mit mit Reifen (Super moto oder Bontrager)
Oder du bist so gut wie *epic03 *und fährst mit Racing Ralf Reifen einen 29,789  Schnitt ins Ziel von Den Helder.
Diesmal sind wieder gute Beachbiker aus unseren Lande dabei.Die werden bestimmt unter die ersten 30 kommen.

Beachbiking.nl bieten jetzt auch einen Rücktransfer mit dem Bus zurück nach Hoek van Holland an.Aber eigentlich nicht lohnenswert,weil die Züge den gleichen Preis haben und öfters fahren

Wir fahren dann auch mit 9 Münsterländer mit dem Zug.Wer will kann sich uns ja anschließen





Der Start in Hoek van Holland
Hier die momentane Teilnehmerliste vom Beachmarathon
http://www.beachbiking.nl/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (24. September 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, es war wirklich schön letztes Jahr.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder teilnehmen.


Hi.uplooser
So,wie ich in der Teilnehmerliste gesehen habe,hast dich angemeldet.
Wie hast du das deiner Frau beigebracht.Ich denke du hast gesagt:
``Ich kann die jungs nicht im Stich lassen``
Also Treffpunkt zur Taktik des Marathons wieder in der Carribien Bar???
Wie machst du das mit dem Start und Ziel??(Auto)

@ofw1988
Hindernisse werden nicht eingebaut.Das gibt es nur bei den Belgischen Beachrace.Davon kann,wenn fragen sind ,der uplooser mehr davon erzählen.Abwechslungsreich sind nur die beiden Häfen,die wir umfahren.

Nach 20km ist ca.eine 3km Durchfahrt durch Scheveningens Hafen.
Nach 60km ist in Ijmuiden eine 18km Lange Durchfahrt durch mehrere Schleußen.bevor man in Wijk aan Zee wieder Sand unter den Boden hat.

Dann hat man noch eine 5km lange Deichstrasse in Camperduin-Petten.
Alles in allen sind es nur nur 105km Sandkasten


----------



## pollux8 (24. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> MH hört sich gut an!
> 
> Welche sind denn die schönsten rennen!
> 
> Ich habe gerade 2 Super Motos bestellen wollen waren aber ausverkauft. Ich habe auch noch 2 2,25er furios fred im keller gehen die auch?


1: Die schönsten Beachrennen in Holland ist dieser Marathon.
(1) weil es Wettermäßig der spannensde ist.Du willst den Schub von hinten haben.
Die letzten 3 Jahre war es so spannend,das zwei Wochen vorher kalter ost-nordost war.(5 Grad)Gegenwind
Dann zum Event holte sich das kommende Tief für zwei Tage den 14Grad warmen Südwind  auf heizte ihn dann zur Sturmstärke bevor er dann nach West bis Nordwest drehte.
Dann wäre für uns Fiezenbiker sabbat gewesen



 

2: Die meiste Party ist bei den Kultrennen Egmond-Pier Egmond.
Sind nur 32km.Aber dafür 3500 Biker.
3as Rabbobank Rennen in Scheveningen bei 45km mit 1200 Bikern belegt.

3:Zum Reifen.Ich denk der Fred Furious ist geeignet.Ich fahre mit dem Reifen ab und zu  im Urlaub  an der Küste von Holland.
Aber ich habe auch noch keinen damit im Rennen gesehen.
Der Bontrager ist preisgünstig und sehr gut.


----------



## pollux8 (24. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Hast du einen link der Reifen bzw. eine liste derer die man fährt oder besser sein lässt?
> 
> denn wenn ich mir ein bike umbaue für solche rennen dann will ichs auch direkt richtig machen.
> 
> Allerdings werden wohl doch scheibenbremsen dran müssen hab nämlich keinen rahmen mit v-Brake aufnahmen!



Weil das Thema Beachbiken in der BRD nur eine bestimmte Zielgruppe hat,gibt es noch keinen Erfahrungslinks.
Unsere Nachbarn(NL) diskutieren seit Jahren darüber.
Sonst gibt es in Egmond-Binnen ein guten Radladen,die dir Infos geben können  http://www.immingbikes.nl/index.html

Von meinen Erfahrungen her,ist der Big Apple der billigste und schwerste.
(720gr)
Der Super Moto ist teurer und lauffreudiger(650gr)
Zu den Bontrager.Mein Mitfahrer Remmy demmy ist in den Buissnes tätig
und der will eine Großbestellung für die restlichen Münsterländer machen ,die mit uns fahren.
Wie kommst du denn Auto mäßig zum Event???
Weil die meisten haben Probleme mit Start und Ziel


----------



## kerthor (25. September 2010)

Welchen Reifen von Bontrager meint ihr?
Ich würde vorne dann den Furios Fred und hinten den Bontrager fahren. Geht das? Oder lieber kompl. Bontrager?


----------



## Uplooser (25. September 2010)

Alternativ kann man noch den Vredestein B-each, den Geax Tattoo light oder den Tattoo white collection aufziehen.


----------



## Tristero (25. September 2010)

Kann mir jmd sagen, wie breit der Geax Tattoo light in 2.3 und der Schwalbe Super Moto in 2.35 in realiter baut? Danke!


----------



## remmydemmy (26. September 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen von Bontrager meint ihr?
> Ich würde vorne dann den Furios Fred und hinten den Bontrager fahren. Geht das? Oder lieber kompl. Bontrager?


 

Bontrager Hank (2.2).


----------



## remmydemmy (26. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Hast du einen link der Reifen bzw. eine liste derer die man fährt oder besser sein lässt?
> 
> denn wenn ich mir ein bike umbaue für solche rennen dann will ichs auch direkt richtig machen.
> 
> Allerdings werden wohl doch scheibenbremsen dran müssen hab nämlich keinen rahmen mit v-Brake aufnahmen!


 
Halloechen,
Ich habe bereits einige Beachrennen gefahren, profilose Reifen sind ein muss!!
Gut funktionieren der Vredestein Beach, Bontrager Hank, Schwalbe Big Apel, aber am besten ist meines erachtens der Schwalbe Super Moto.

Tip fuer die Bremse!
Egal ob V-Brake oder Scheibe, am besten montiert ihr nur die Hinterrad Bremse, gerade bei der Scheibe reicht es, wenn eine, gelegentlich schleift!


----------



## remmydemmy (26. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps,
> 
> leider habe ich drei MTB's im Keller stehen und davon ist keins V-Brake tauglich.
> 
> ...


 
Thema Hindernisse:

Auf folgendes ist zu achten!!!

Steinbaenke: Es kommen immer mal wieder Steinbunnen die man ueberqueren muss, diese sind zum teil sehr steinig so das man sogar absteigen muss, ausser man ist technisch sehr fit! Dann sind diese aber zum Teil  noch veralgt.

Holzpfeiler im Sand: gelegentlich befinden sich auch Reihen von Holzpfeilern im Sand, wichtig nicht ueberall ist genug platz um durchzufahren, deshalb rechtzeitig nach einer passenden Luecke ausschau halten und ansteuern!

Priele: Die Priele sind ab und an nach hinten zum Meer offen, dann heisst echt rechtzeitig den Priel durchqueren, denn am Ende sind diese zum Teil bis zu 1m tief, habe letztes Jahr einige absaufen gesehen. Also gilt hier auch, die Augen immer nach vorn!

Sandkanten: Teilweise entsteht dort wo das Wasser bei Ebbe zuruecklaeuft eine Kante, diese kann bis zu 30-45cm hoch sein, dann kann man zur Wasserkante ausweichen, passt aber nicht immer, dann einfach hochspringen, (an der Wasserkante wollen alle vorbei, gerade am Anfang ist hier mit Rueckstau zu rechnen, das kostet viel Schwung)!

Vom Strand weg, immer dann wenn es vom Strand weg geht, bis zum Schluss warten, da hier zum Teil Beton, Holz- oder Steinwege zu den Duenen hoch fueren, dann kann man sich eine Laufeinlage sparen!

Passanten: Der Strand ist nicht komplett abgesperrt deshalb ist auf der gesamten Strecke mit Fussgaengern, Joggern, Anglern, Moewen, Hunden usw. zu rechnen.


Ich moechte hiermit niemanden Abschrecken, ich moechte euch nur eine Hilfestellung geben, damit ihr nicht die selben Fehler macht wie ich!

Es ist sicherlich eine der interessantesten und einmaligsten Radveranstaltungen die ich je gefahren bin!

Bei Fragen gerne nochmal melden!!!


----------



## Uplooser (27. September 2010)

Steinbänke: Die sind bei diesem Rennen absolut zu vernachlässigen, weil nicht sonderlich schwer und hoch. Bei einigen Rennen in Belgien sah das schon anders aus, teilweise 1,50 hoch und teilweise sehr zerklüftet. Da musste ich mir schon allen Mut zusammennehmen.
Angler: Hier stehen zwar die Angler rum, aber gefährlich sind deren Angelschnüre, die man bei Tempo 40 kaum erkennen kann, da  sollte man schon rechtzeitig deren Verlauf analysieren.
Zum Schluss das Thema Hunde: Wie immer und überall- unberechenbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (27. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure vielen Tipps.
> Jetzt habe ich erst recht lust bekommen.
> Welches rennen ist denn am besten für den "neuling" geegnet.
> Ich meine ich bin zwar schon einige Marathons gefahren aber halt noch nie auf einem solchen untergrund



Wenn der Herr Gott mit den Wind mitspielt,kannst du auch als neuling mitfahren.Bei meinen Sauerlandmarathons stehe ich auch bei 90km in der 
70% Scala.Also 6:30 Std.
Das ganze spielt sowieso im Kopf ab
Dein Kopf sagt ``ich will zur anderen Seite von Holland``

Zu den Reifen kann ich noch sagen.
Die Strandreifen von Vredestein also die blauen oder die grünen.waren vor 5 Jahren rausgekommen,dann kamen die ersten von Schwalbe (Big Apple)
und ein Jahr später die Schwalbe Super Moto.
Die Bontrager(Hank)spielten letztes Jahr erst mit.
Aber man schaut doch auf die Reifen der Top Ten Fahrer.
Und wenn Bekkenk Super Moto fährt fahren alle den Reifen.

Bleibt abzuwarten ob die Spitzenfahrer auf 26 Zoll bleiben?????
Denn der alt Olympia sieger *Bart Brentjens* hat sich als Konkurent
auch schon eingeschrieben.Und er ist noch immer gut drauf,





Wenn nicht einige Umleitung eingebaut werden,müßten diese zwei Laufpassagen die einzigen sein um durch Ziel zu kommen


----------



## Uplooser (27. September 2010)

Und bei solchen Passagen hab ich letzten Winter am meisten gestaunt.
Während die meisten schon nach 20-30m jenseits der Wasserlinie schieben, fahren die Spitzenfahrer das komplett durch. wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte, würde ich es nicht glauben.


----------



## pollux8 (28. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe, bleibt man am besten immer in direkter nähe zur wasserline, da dort ja der sand den glattestens und härtestens eindruck macht oder?


Eigentlich hast du gute chancen hinter der Wasserline,Aber ab und zu teilt sich die Linie in eine Art Sandbank und Strand.Dann fängt das Pokerspiel an.
Wenn du Glück hast kommst du in der Sandbank Schneise schneller voran,oder die Sandbank endet im Flussbett,Du kannst aber auch schlechte Karten an der Hauptstrandlinie haben.Da gibt es auch butterweiche Stellen,wo man fast zum stehen kommt.Aber die *fliegenden **Holländer *bügeln mit ihrer Strammen Kette alles glatt.Die können eben ihre Geschwindigkeit im tiefen Sand halten

Wenn du in Hoek van Holland ankommst und willst deine Fieze zur Testfahrt zum Strand bringen,wirst du deine Mutivation erst mal auf den Null Punkt bringen,
Da findes du wenn überhaupt eine 3m breite mögliche Fahrspur,
Das entwickelt sich erst 10km nach dem Start.


----------



## Uplooser (28. September 2010)

Die oben im Bild fahren aber in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## pollux8 (28. September 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Die oben im Bild fahren aber in die falsche Richtung!


Ja,das sind Bilder vom Egmond-Pier Rennen 


Hier noch ein Beachrennen,das eher zum *Alptraum *wurde.





Den Helder-Petten-Den Helder (2007)


----------



## pollux8 (30. September 2010)

@Thorsten :
Gerade habe ich deinen Thread für den Beachmarathon bei http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2158
gelesen.Anschein hast du damit mehr Erfolg als ich .In 1 nen Tag 1oo Hits mit 11 Antworten zu bekommen.

Ich habe den link bei beachbiking.nl gelesen,und da kommen als Besucher etliche Deutsche pro Tag zusammen.

Ich denk,das du der *Allwetterfahrer* bist- hier im mtb-news forum.

Die 500 Teilnehmer Grenze ist jetzt schon beim Marathon überschritten.

Hier nochmal ein Action Foto,was in Den Helder bei 7-8 Windstärken entstanden ist


----------



## Uplooser (30. September 2010)

Naja, aber die Antworten sind ja eher negativ, darauf kann man dann auch verzichten.
Ich hatte letzte Saison 2x 8 Beaufort Gegenwind. Am Strand ist das besonders hart, da kein, aber auch überhaupt kein Windschatten oder ähnliches da ist. Da kommen einem 3 Km wie eine Ewigkeit vor. An die Gruppe, die 5 m vor dir fährt kommst du nicht ran, also warten auf die nächste Gruppe. Und wehe du verlierst die.


----------



## kerthor (1. Oktober 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> @Thorsten :
> Gerade habe ich deinen Thread fÃ¼r den Beachmarathon bei http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2158
> gelesen.Anschein hast du damit mehr Erfolg als ich .In 1 nen Tag 1oo Hits mit 11 Antworten zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ja das ist richtig!

Ich werde mit einem Teamkollegen so wie es aus sieht auch mitfahren. 20â¬ AnmeldegebÃ¼hr ist ja nicht die Welt! Wenn die Wettervorhersage zu heftig ist dann fahren wir als alternative zur CTF nach Winterswijk.

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## pollux8 (2. Oktober 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig!
> 
> Ich werde mit einem Teamkollegen so wie es aus sieht auch mitfahren. 20 Anmeldegebühr ist ja nicht die Welt! Wenn die Wettervorhersage zu heftig ist dann fahren wir als alternative zur CTF nach Winterswijk.
> 
> Mfg Thorsten



@Thorsten
Ich wollt mal fragen,wie ihr Euch das gedacht habt.mit welchen Mitteln,ihr zum Start und ziel fahren wollt.
Dinslaken ist ja quasi um die Ecke von Nederland.
Wie schon gesagt,wir fahren  alle mit dem Zug.Dann brauchen wir auch keinen zu nerven ,der uns von Den Helder wieder abholt

Es gibt ja die verbilligten Herbstickets für 2 Personen.
Und zeitig ist man genau so schnell da wie mit dem Auto.
Tipp :Wir könnten Euch in Arnhem ja mitnehmen

Aber zuerst mußt du,wenn du dich anmeldest auch auf *Verstuur Formulier* drücken.
Sonst bist du nicht drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (2. Oktober 2010)

Helf mir mal bitte mit der Anmeldung!
Mein Holländisch ist sehr schlecht!
Wie läuft das mit der bezahlung?


----------



## pollux8 (2. Oktober 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Helf mir mal bitte mit der Anmeldung!
> Mein Holländisch ist sehr schlecht!
> Wie läuft das mit der bezahlung?



Den Vor und Nachnamen denke,ich,das du den im Anmeldungs formular erkennst
Linzenz und Banknummer kannste weglassen und bei  naam Rekeninghouder
schreibs du einfach deinen namen noch mal hin.
Beim bezahlen gehst du zur Bank und zahlst uber auslandsüberweisung
Iban ein.Das dürfte kein Problem sein.
Für Übernachtungen bezahlen wir 30Euro mit Frühstück.
Vorher kaufen wir uns in Winterswijk ein Herbsticket und dann kann die *Sause* los gehen
Das ganze WE kostet dir dann ein Hundert Euro mit Startgebür Zugfahrt und übernachtung
Piza und und Pommes kosten extra


----------



## kerthor (2. Oktober 2010)

Prima Danke!
So wie es aus sieht sehen wir uns dann aber erst am Start weil vielleicht von meinem Teamkollege die Frau uns begleitet und uns am Ziel einsammelt.


----------



## pollux8 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Tipp zur Lage des Starts.
http://www.maplandia.com/netherlands/zuid-holland/hoek-van-holland/

Fahrt bis zum Ende des Maasdijk,dann links zum Langeweg und dann kommt der Badweg.
Dann ist ein riesiger Parkplatz der zum Rivierkant führt.
Dann ist auch schon der Treffpunkt des Caribean Beach Cafe

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/p/m/2ad106/





Dann kommt der Tag X Kurz vorm Start ,wo alle hoffen das man Material mäßig über kommt


----------



## C.K. (4. Oktober 2010)

Auf besonderen Wunsch  hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von 2009 ->  *KLICK*

Ich hoffe man sieht sich ...


----------



## Uplooser (4. Oktober 2010)

Super Bilder, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (5. Oktober 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Super Bilder, ich freu mich schon.



Das sind eigentlich die besten Beachbiking Bilder die hautnah eingefangen
worden sind 
Das beste Beispiel ,das man beim Beachmarathon zum Wiederholungstäter 
wird, ist die Anmeldung von R.B aus Lemgo.
Er erreichte nach über 7 Std das Ziel.Na,ja,Ich denk nach 6 Std ist die Grenze für eine Wiederholung,aber das man in der letzten Std die Hucke 
durch einen Wolkenbruch so nass bekommt ,das man die Fieze durch Salzgehalt nicht mehr säubern braucht. und sich für dieses Jahr wieder 
anmeldet.Das ist Rock`n Roll.Das ist der Hammer.

Der Aktuelle Stand sind 14 heiße Duitse Beachbiker.
9 Altgesellen und 5 Neulinge,die vom Racing Team Baumberge stammen.
Jetzt darf nur die Ausfall quote nicht so hoch sein.


----------



## kerthor (7. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt kanns los gehen wir sind auch angemeldet!

Passt der Super Moto 2.35 auf ein normales Hardtail?
Andere Reifen in der Größe passen defenitiv nicht. z.b. der Albert in 2,25 ist absolute Grenze!

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## M::::: (7. Oktober 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Antworten sind ja eher negativ, darauf kann man dann auch verzichten.



Na ja,die Beach-MA s sind ja nun auch sehr spezielle Rennen.Das da eine gewisse Polarisierung vorprogrammiert ist, dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
Is halt nicht jedermanns Sache, im November an der Küste lang zu düsen und mit MTB fahren im klassischen Sinne hat das auch nur am Rande zu tun.


----------



## Uplooser (7. Oktober 2010)

Moutainbikefahren fällt immer dort an, wo das Gelände unwegsam ist.
Insofern ist dieses Einsatzgebiet schon klassisch.
Sieh Dir die Teilnehmerzahlen der Strandraces an, so eine Randerscheinung ist es nicht, regional halt.


----------



## M::::: (7. Oktober 2010)

Für *mich* ist das kein klassisches Mountainbiken.
Genau wie wohl die meisten Anderen, fahre ich in 1. Linie im Wald und nicht am Strand. 
Ich will ja auch gar keinem das Strandracen schlecht reden,aber es ist doch wohl legitim fest zu halten, das es für mich halt nun mal nicht in Frage kommt.
Jedem das Seine.

In diesem Sinne viel Spass und viel Erfolg


----------



## Hollander__ (7. Oktober 2010)

Today was great on the beach (lowtide and sunny!). I did the track from Scheveningen to Noordwijk up-and-down (50km) in 1.45H. It was not very windy. Next week (best lowtide on wednesday) maybe Hoek van Holland-Den Helder for training.
My bike: Old Focus-frame with v-brakes, no suspension and SuperMotos with 1.6Bar.

For the ones who can't come to Hoek van Holland: There's is another race from Scheveningen-Noordwijk vv (50K) on November 27. www.rabobeachchallenge.nl and several others in Belgium.

If you need any info, please mail.


----------



## pollux8 (8. Oktober 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> So jetzt kanns los gehen wir sind auch angemeldet!:
> 
> Mfg Thorsten



Na,ja bis jetzt bist nur Du angemeldet.Ich denk,das Dein Bike mit Deinen Super Moto immer mehr zum Beach-Bike wird.
Zum Wetter.Die Großwetter Lage hat uns momentan mit einer dicken Ost-Nord Strömung im Griff
Da sich das ganze 2-3 Wochen halten kann,können wir in der letzten Woche auf eine Süd-Zuid-West Strömung hoffen

@Hollander.
Ik hoop,dat je kan lezen onze Duitse Forum.
De Nederlands zijn niet zo enthousiast over het strand-marathon Thread 
de mountainbike.nl Forum


----------



## Hollander__ (8. Oktober 2010)

Holländer sind bestimmt begeistert von beachbiken: Einschreibung full in einer Monat!
16 Belgiër (10 Million einwohner)
63 Deutchen (82 Million einwohner)
421 Holländer (16 Million einwohner), vielleicht nutzen wir nicht so often das Internet doch sind wir auf den MTB unterwegs....

Habe gestern die strecke Scheveningen-Noordwijk gefahren und das sand war Super, vielleicht is die strecke Hoek van Holland-Scheveningen nicht so breit aber von dort (ausser die letzte 5 km vor Den Helder) is alles Super!!

NB: Im november gibt es nog Scheveningen-Noordwijk und in Januar 2011 Egmond-Pier-Egmond (3000 teilnehmer!!!: schnell, ist beinahe full).

Entschuldigungen fur mein deutsch...


----------



## pollux8 (9. Oktober 2010)

M::::: schrieb:


> Na ja,die Beach-MA s sind ja nun auch sehr spezielle Rennen.Das da eine gewisse Polarisierung vorprogrammiert ist, dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
> Is halt nicht jedermanns Sache, im November an der Küste lang zu düsen und mit MTB fahren im klassischen Sinne hat das auch nur am Rande zu tun.



@M.....Ich,weiß das deine Einstellung zum Beachbiken skeptisch ist.
Aber schau dir doch mal die Teilnehmerlisten der Deutschen im Ausland an
Da findes du außer Österreich und die Schweiz nicht eine Handvoll Germanen.In Holland war dieses Jahr eine Ausname  von 15 Deutschen beim Paasbike in Nieuwkuijk  http://www.paasbike.nl/uploads/uitslagen/10/elite.pdf

Sonst beim Bergrace in Arnhem war ich und Tines und Thomas immer die einzigsten.





Und das bis jetzt 15 BRD Biker beim Beachmarathon in Nederland mitmachen
ist-% tual sehr erfolgreich.

@Hollander: Nach meiner Meinung sind die *Belgier* für Strandrennen 
mehr zu begeistern.Die kommen in Scharen nach Nederland im Vergleich kommen gerade 3 Holländer zum Belgischen Strandrennen


----------



## M::::: (10. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich hab doch gar nichts gegen Beachrennnen . Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen,das es nicht verwunderlich ist, das es dazu geteilte Meinungen gibt. Jeder der darauf Bock hat, soll da doch herzlich gerne fahren.Wenn mir aber die Marathons im Sauerland schon fahrtechnisch zu langweilig sind; was soll ich dann am Strand ?? 
Sind ja 2 Teamkollegen von mir dabei; das muss erstmal reichen 

Generell bin ich ja schon ein NL-Fan. Ich verbringe im Winter viele Wochenenden auf den CFT s in Holland,treffe bei vielen Bike-Urlauben Holländer und drehe mit ihnen ne Runde und bemühe mich auch -im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Möglichkeiten- mich mit der Sprache zu befassen. 

Das mehr Holländer bei uns fahren als Deutsche in Holland ist doch logisch.
Zum einen gibt die Topographie der Niederlande, nun mal nicht die Möglichkeiten für Marathons und DH Rennen. Weshalb die Holländer ihre Meisterschaften oft im Rahmen von deutschen und belgischen Veranstaltungen austragen. 
Letztendlich kommt auch die Sprachbarrierre hinzu.Holländer sprechen meist sehr gut deutsch,Deutsche die gut holländisch sprechen sind eher selten. Darüber hinaus sind die Holländer einfach offener und kontaktfreudiger.

Die Rennen rund um Arnhem sind prima,aber ich hab halt nur ein gewisses Zeitkontingent und mehr als eine Rennserie krieg ich meistens nicht hin.
Meistens starten doch aber bei den Rennen auch die Leute vom Donsbrüggener Verein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (18. Oktober 2010)

Gerade habe ich mein 8 Tage Beachbike Training in Bergen aan Zee hinter mir.5Tage davon Sonne pur bei Nord Östlichen Winden.3- 5 Windstärken.
An einen meiner Touren erwischte ich Ramses Bekkenk bei einer Pinkelpause in Camperduin.Na,ja mein Glück,denn sonst hätte ich ihn bei seinen Training wohl kaum anhalten können




Dabei hatte ich die Gelegenheit sein 29  Prototyp von KOGA mal unter der Lupe zu nehmen.
Ein 52 ziger Kettenblatt,ZTR Felgen mit Schwalbe Super MOTO Sonder anfertigung.
Laut seiner Aussage läuft die Kiste 3-4 Std km schneller gegen ein 26 ziger Zoll.





Ich  hatte statt dessen mein altes Giant zum training.Ne schwere Kiste.Zum Rennen nehme ich wieder mein Rocky,das ist mit einer SASO Starrgabel ein stück schneller.




Hier noch die Beachbiker aus Schoorl.-Schagen



Und jeden Abend ein grandioser Sonnenuntergang

Momentan sind die Winde für die nächsten 2 Wochen auf West-Nordwest.
Laut Wetterpropheten soll ab November der Südwest wind blasen


----------



## pollux8 (25. Oktober 2010)

Nach den bisherigen Wind Vorhersagen bekommen wir Sonntag,den 7.11.2010 eine Südwest Strömung  mit 10-11 Grad *(RÜCKENWIND)*
zum Marathon Start in Hoek van Holland.
Wetterinfos:
http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Nederland/Hoek-van-Holland/4057928
http://www.buienradar.nl/weersverwachting_Hoek_Van_Holland_Nederland.aspx?lat=4.1&lon=51.98


----------



## pollux8 (28. Oktober 2010)

Es bleibt mal wieder spannend mit der Südwest Strömung.So sicher ist der Rückenwind noch nicht.Die Karten werden im holländischen Wetterdienst jeden Tag neu gemischt.Bis jetzt wandelt es zwischen Südwest (Rückenwind) und West Seitenwind.
Wie seht es denn bei Euch Forumfahrern aus.
Mutivation mit Geheimtraining auf der Strasse ,oder sind schon irgendwelche Krankenmeldungen vor Ort.

Noch mehr Wind Infos gibt es unter:
http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=572

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ijmuiden


----------



## remmydemmy (31. Oktober 2010)

Die letzten Vorbereitungen sind erledigt und gestern haben wir die erste gemeinsame Trainingseinheit absolviert! Es ging mit 6 Beachbikern durchs westliche Muensterland und durchs Gelderland. Die Super Motos sind montiert und laufen auf der Strasse bei 2,5 bis 4 Bar sehr gut. Aber fuer den Strand sollte der druck deutlich reduziert werden. Man sollte auch vorher schonmal die ein oder andere Einheit mit 1,6 bis 2 Bar gefahren haben. Denn wenn man das erste mal mit 35-40km'h in die Kurve geht und nur 1.8 Bar auf den Reifen hat, fuehlt sich das verdammt unsicher an, also ausprobieren!
Heute und morgen werden wir nochmal fahren!!!

Also jetzt nochmal anmelden!!!

Groetjes we zien elkaar!


----------



## pollux8 (1. November 2010)

Noch 6 Tage pokern mit dem Wind,dann können wir sagen,in welcher Zeit wir das Ziel Den Helder erreichen.Denn dieser Marathon besteht 70% aus* Windbiken*
Momentan stehen nur buienradar.nl und die k-n-m-i für uns.
weer.nl und weeronline.nl stehen für west  wind
Die Surferseiten Windguru und Windfinder haben sich schon für Sonntag auf 5 Wind stärken aus den Norden eingerichtet.
Daher finde ich das Event auch am besten,weil der Nervenkitzel (pokern mit dem Wind )eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## kerthor (4. November 2010)

Und wie schaut es jetzt aus für Sonntag?
Auf den Deutschen Wetterseiten steht das der Wind von Osten kommt!


----------



## pollux8 (4. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es jetzt aus für Sonntag?
> Auf den Deutschen Wetterseiten steht das der Wind von Osten kommt!


Also,Samstag kommt über Holland noch jede Menge Regen (90%)
Sonntag,beim Rennen liegen die Prognosen recht gut.
Sonne und Ost -südost


http://www.weerplaza.nl/zeilweer/
Bei dem Link kann man die Windrichtung momentan bis Sonntag 12Uhr vervolgen.Und das sieht nicht schlecht aus

http://www.weerplaza.nl/strandweer/strandlocatie.asp
Buienradar hat momentan noch alles auf west gesetzt.

http://www.weerplaza.nl/15daagseverwachting/

Und hier kann man bei der Wind und Regen Scala auch alles gut erkennen.

Diese Woche hätten wir bei West-südwest mit Regen auch nicht so viel Spaß gehabt


----------



## kerthor (5. November 2010)

Regen ist nicht so tragisch aber 135km Gegenwind brauch ich nicht!

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zu den Reifen:
Ich habe einen Super Moto und einen Furios Fred welchen mache ich nach vorne?


----------



## pollux8 (5. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Regen ist nicht so tragisch aber 135km Gegenwind brauch ich nicht!
> 
> Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zu den Reifen:
> Ich habe einen Super Moto und einen Furios Fred welchen mache ich nach vorne?



Ich dentiere mehr zu Super Moto hinten.Aber ich denke,zum Testen hattes du Zeit genug.
Zum Wetter:Wir können am WE endlich mal wieder das *Sonnenlicht*
beim Beachbiken spüren.
Bei unserer Ankunft gegen 14 Uhr soll die Sonne in HVH schon raus kommen.
Der Wind ist leicht bis mäßig und kommt von der Seite(laut der Scala von weer plaza)
Ich denk,in 6 Stunden könntes du das Ziel erreicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2010)

Letzte Wettermeldung für den Beachrace:*OZO Wind*
Der Bikegott hat es wieder gut mit uns gemeint
Ja,so spannend ist eben der Beachmarathon
3-2-1:Wir sind dann mit 9 Bikern auf dem Weg
Tot zeens in Hoek van Holland


----------



## kerthor (8. November 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Letzte Wettermeldung für den Beachrace:*OZO Wind*
> Der Bikegott hat es wieder gut mit uns gemeint


----------



## Uplooser (8. November 2010)

Ja wie war es denn????
Ich könnt mir in den Arsch beissen, aber ich konnte auf keinen Fall kommen.


----------



## pollux8 (8. November 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ja wie war es denn????
> Ich könnt mir in den Arsch beissen, aber ich konnte auf keinen Fall kommen.


Hi Uplooser.Der Beachmarathon hatte diesmal wieder was besonderes
Es regnete in Strömen,dabei blies der 8 Grad kalte Nordostwind uns ins Gesicht und Beine.Von den 720 Teilnehmer,die sich eingeschrieben haben,kamen höchstens 500 zum Start,und ins Ziel sind gerade mal 360 gekommen.
Die Oberhausener waren auch da,Ich hörte die Dinslakener auf den ersten 20km bis Scheveningen immer nur Fluchen.Schei? Sand
Ich sagte nur wenn du jetzt schon fluchst,dann gebe ich dir höchtens weitere 20km und dann hörst du auf
25km nach den Start hörte der Regen dann auf,und es wurde trocken
Man fand 30ziger Gruppen wo man sich einkuscheln konnte.
Der Sand war jetzt gut befahrbar und die Wolkendecke öffnete sich ab Wijk aan Zee.Der Nord ost Wind schwächelte auf 2 Windstärken ab.
Und so steigerte sich die Mutivation,das man das Ziel doch noch ereichen würde.
Ich kam diemal mit 7Std11 ins Ziel.Rembert Noldes hatte 10 km vorm Ziel einen Platten,und so kam er doch noch mit der Zeit mit 5:02 Std als 23 ins Ziel.Meine anderen Kollegen hatten eine 5:30-6Std Zeit





Zitat:Man Konnte das Ziel gut schaffen.Das ist eben Kopfsache,ob man will oder nicht.
Fotos:http://www.sportkiek.nl/page/home

http://www.wimlemmers.nl/foto/101107_hoekvanholland/index.htm


----------



## Uplooser (8. November 2010)

Uihh, die Schnellen waren langsamer als ich letztes Jahr. Das war dann wohl hart.
Trotzdem bedaure ich, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein-
Nagut dann trainiere ich fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## pollux8 (9. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


>



Ihr solltet den Lesern mal lieber Euren Bericht geben ,wann ihr aufgegeben habt
Wenn man morgens um 5 Uhr von Dinslaken losfährt,und man hat noch  nie
vorher einen Meter im Sand gefahren,dann muß das Event für Euch in die Hose gehen.
Tip en Tag vorher geniesen




Es war ein Sonniger Samstag mit einen atemberaubenden Sonnenuntergang
Hier noch ein Super Film vom Beachbikemarathon.des *Cycloteam.nl*
Da sieht es auch nur am Start -Scheveningen nass aus

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0BK1e9a8gw"]YouTube        - Cycloteam.nl PROMO deelname MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (9. November 2010)

Es war mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung!!! Der Wind kam zwar stram, aber war dann doch kein so grosse Problem. Ich fand vom Wetter her, war es noch ein guter Tag, die schlechten Tage kommen noch!!! Die fahrbarkeit des Strandes war in diesem Jahr sehr gut, keine tiefen Priele, kaum unerwartete Hindernisse und Stoerungen durch Passanten. 
Es lief einfach perfekt bis 15km vor dem Ziel, da merkte ich langsam, das mich mein Glueck verliess. Ein schleicher brachte mich dann 10km vor dem Ziel um jegliche Chance auf einen Top 10 Platz. Die Beine waren noch sehr gut, die Haende waren noch warm und das letzte Power Gel gerade runter gedrueckt. Dieser Moment war echt bitter!!!! Ich habe dann den Schlauch gewechselt und bin die letzten km bis ins Ziel alleine gegen den Wind gefahren. An der letzten Duene angekommen, bin ich dann doch sehr fertig von den letzten Km allein, entspannt hoch gelaufen. Die Verfolger kamen immer naeher, aber ich musste Sie ja nur noch auf Abstand halten.
Fazit: 
Es war ein total geiles Wochenende, dass wir zusammen mit 9 coolen Leuten verbracht haben. Wir haben um die Wette gelacht und einfach nur PARTY gemacht!!!
Ich freu mich schon auf die naechsten Beachpartys in den Niederlanden!

Also nicht mehr nachdenken einfach selber an einer Beachparty teilnehmen und dieses einmalige Erlebnis geniessen!!!


----------



## Dorsic (9. November 2010)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung!!! Der Wind kam zwar stram, aber war dann doch kein so grosse Problem. Ich fand vom Wetter her, war es noch ein guter Tag, die schlechten Tage kommen noch!!! Die fahrbarkeit des Strandes war in diesem Jahr sehr gut, keine tiefen Priele, kaum unerwartete Hindernisse und Stoerungen durch Passanten.
> Es lief einfach perfekt bis 15km vor dem Ziel, da merkte ich langsam, das mich mein Glueck verliess. Ein schleicher brachte mich dann 10km vor dem Ziel um jegliche Chance auf einen Top 10 Platz. Die Beine waren noch sehr gut, die Haende waren noch warm und das letzte Power Gel gerade runter gedrueckt. Dieser Moment war echt bitter!!!! Ich habe dann den Schlauch gewechselt und bin die letzten km bis ins Ziel alleine gegen den Wind gefahren. An der letzten Duene angekommen, bin ich dann doch sehr fertig von den letzten Km allein, entspannt hoch gelaufen. Die Verfolger kamen immer naeher, aber ich musste Sie ja nur noch auf Abstand halten.
> Fazit:
> Es war ein total geiles Wochenende, dass wir zusammen mit 9 coolen Leuten verbracht haben. Wir haben um die Wette gelacht und einfach nur PARTY gemacht!!!
> ...



Rembert bist du das?? Was war mit Lars los?? Er ist ja weit hinter Dir angekommen...


----------



## remmydemmy (9. November 2010)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Rembert bist du das?? Was war mit Lars los?? Er ist ja weit hinter Dir angekommen...


 
Hi Daniel,
das stimmt schon, aber Lars war ja nicht richtig Fit und ein Beachrennen ist auch kein Marathon. 

Ich bin ja schon einige Beachrennen gefahren und deshalb weis ich halt wie ich mich verhalten muss um vorne zu sein.

Im Januar ist Egmond Pier Egmond, da kannst du auch dabei sein, dass sind auch nur 36km.

Schoene Gruesse
Rembert


----------



## kerthor (10. November 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet den Lesern mal lieber Euren Bericht geben ,wann ihr aufgegeben habt
> Wenn man morgens um 5 Uhr von Dinslaken losfährt,und man hat noch  nie
> vorher einen Meter im Sand gefahren,dann muß das Event für Euch in die Hose gehen.
> Tip en Tag vorher geniesen
> ...



Der Sand hat mir nichts ausgemacht.
Bis auf ein paar stellen war er doch gut zu fahren.
Aber das Wetter fand ich schon sehr hart!
Nach 20km war ich kletsch nass und fing an zu frieren.
Nach 60km habe ich meine Finger nicht mehr gefühlt.
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich einen Schnitt von 22 kmh.
Im Ziel hätte ich ca. die gleiche Zeit wie du gehabt.

Ich habe viel gelernt z.B. das man nicht alleine versuchen sollte zu einer andern Gruppe aufzuschließen wenn diese 200m weit weg ist.
190m habe ich geschafft aber die letzten 10m bringen dich um.
Das machst du 2x dann ist das Rennen für dich vorbei weil du alle deine Körner verbraucht hast.
In einer guten Gruppe kann man das Rennen gut bestehen.

Also versuchen wir es nächstes Jahr wieder.

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## remmydemmy (10. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Der Sand hat mir nichts ausgemacht.
> Bis auf ein paar stellen war er doch gut zu fahren.
> Aber das Wetter fand ich schon sehr hart!
> Nach 20km war ich kletsch nass und fing an zu frieren.
> ...


 

Das lernen alle beim ersten mal!
Gruss


----------



## pollux8 (10. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Der Sand hat mir nichts ausgemacht.
> Bis auf ein paar stellen war er doch gut zu fahren.
> Aber das Wetter fand ich schon sehr hart!
> Nach 20km war ich kletsch nass und fing an zu frieren.
> ...



Hi Thorsten
Ich habe gerade deinen Bericht auf Eure MTB Page gelesen
Sehr gut und außführlich
http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2158&page=2
Ihr habt da ja einen richtigen Fanclub gegründet.
Ich denk,das man Becci auch zum Beachfahren überzeugen könnte.

So,wie ich erkenne,sind wir eine Weile zusammen gefahren und da warst du immer ein Schritt voraus,sodaß du das Finish locker erreichen konntes.
Wir haben uns dann in Katwijk verloren,weil du auf Deinen Mitfahrer Marco gewartet hast.
Wir sind schon wieder heiß aufs nächtste Strandrennen.
Hier die nächsten Termine:
27.11.10 Scheveningen
http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/ 

12.12.10 Ijmuiden -Nordwijk

8.1.2011 Egmond-pier-Egmond
http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/

Wenn ihr mal in Belgien die heißen Strandrennen fahren wollt.gibt es hier auch 5 Temine
http://www.mountainbikekustcriterium.be/
Da kann euch uplooser die besten Tips geben


----------



## kerthor (11. November 2010)

Wie reinigt ihr eure Bikes nach so einem Beachrennen?
Richtet das Salz großen schaden an?


----------



## pollux8 (12. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Wie reinigt ihr eure Bikes nach so einem Beachrennen?
> Richtet das Salz großen schaden an?



Ich denke,wenn man das Bike mit Autoschampo vorwäscht und dann mit dem Wasserschlauch abspritz.
Und Zahnkränze und Kette mit Lufdruck durchbläßt und danach wie gehabt alles einfettet.,dürfte es kein Problem sein
Sonst Fieze auseinander bauen.
Die Locals von Nord Holland haben doch täglich mit Salzgehalt zu tun.
Die können sich auch nicht halbjährlich ein neues Rad kaufen
Bei den Veldtochten wird im Winter bei Regen auch nur durch den Dreck und Schlamm gefahren.
Da leidet die Fieze genau so


----------



## pollux8 (14. November 2010)

Hier noch mal ein Foto wo Ramses Bekkenk das Ding  hinter Bergen aan Zee für sich entscheiden wollte.Noch dahinter die Verfolger Tom Hartkam -Bart Brentjens und der 53 jährige Localmeister Ed Scholte.
Beim letzten Strandaufstieg war Bekkenk noch vorne,doch in der Zielgeraden zum Ziel schoss Brentjens an dem Dauersieger Bekkenk für 2 Sekunden vorbei.
Alle gewannen mit 10 min Vorsprung mit einem *29 *




PS:Heute sind 5 Windstarken Rückenwind an der NL Küste.
Aber dafür hätten wir von den Gezeiten die Flut gehabt.


----------



## remmydemmy (14. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Wie reinigt ihr eure Bikes nach so einem Beachrennen?
> Richtet das Salz großen schaden an?


 

Reinigen kannst du das Rad am besten mit Spuelie und Wasser. 
Bei Hoek von Holland naar Den Helder hat jeder Teilnehmer die Moeglichkeit sein Rad abzuspritzen. Wenn man vorne ankommt, wird einem das Rad abgenommen und gesaeubert, in der Zeit kann man dann duschen gehen. Der afspuitplaats is vlag bij de douche! Das ist super geloest! 
Wichtig ist aber auch das ihr das Bike mit Wachs- oder Silikonspray schuetzt!
Sprueht als ein! Alle beweglichen Teile (Schaltwerk, Bremsen, usw...).
Auch die Felgen und Speichennippel!

Dann koennt ihr das Sandsalzgemisch ohne Probleme abspuehlen und das Rad nimmt keinen groesseren Schaden als bei einer normalen MTB Tour!!!

Naechstes Jahr sind wir mit 20 Leuten dabei!!!

Gleich raus in den Regen, die schlechten Tage kommen noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (19. November 2010)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> das stimmt schon, aber Lars war ja nicht richtig Fit und ein Beachrennen ist auch kein Marathon.
> 
> Ich bin ja schon einige Beachrennen gefahren und deshalb weis ich halt wie ich mich verhalten muss um vorne zu sein.
> ...



Wär ne Überlegung  wert!!! Dieses fiel in meine Renn/Trainingspause und war mir definitiv zu lang..
Trainierst Du noch mit Lars? Der meldet sich nicht mehr...


----------



## FrankNL (21. November 2010)

Frage, Termin für nächste Jahr ist?
muss jetzt mein Jahres Urlaub auf geben, und will 2011 mit fahren.

groetjes Frank


----------



## snoeren (25. November 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Richtet das Salz großen schaden an?


Unbedingt *gründlich* reinigen. Nach meinem ersten Strandrennen vergangenes Jahr (Blankenberge) konnten wir unser Rad nur grob mit Wasser abspülen. Als ich dann 3 Monate später versucht hab meine Kurbel zu lösen, musste ich dazu die Alu-Abdeckkappe der HT2-Verbindung zerstören. Die Kurbel hatte sich mit der Kappe quasi "verschweißt" ... Aluminium scheint für Salzwasser besonders empfänglich zu sein und das Gewinde war stark angegriffen





btw., ich hab mir ein altes MTB besorgt und hoffe mit uplooser bald mal wieder am Start zu stehen. Bisschen feintuning und neue Reifen müssen noch drauf. Mein Rad wird einem Beachrennen alle Ehre machen


----------



## pollux8 (25. November 2010)

FrankNL schrieb:


> Frage, Termin für nächste Jahr ist?
> muss jetzt mein Jahres Urlaub auf geben, und will 2011 mit fahren.
> 
> groetjes Frank



Die letzten Jahre war der Start immer eine Woche  nach der Zeitumstellung für den Winter.Nachdem wäre der Start am 6.11.2011
Aber wenn ich nach den Gezeiten der (Flut-Ebbe) tippen würde ,würde ich auf den 30.10.2011 setzen

Samstag fahren wir zum Beachrace nach Scheveningen.
Wetter(Süd-ost 3-4 und 2 Grad)
Die besten Vorbereitungen für das Rennen Egmond -Pier-Egmond.
Da waren die letzten Rennen immer unter* null*


----------



## FrankNL (27. November 2010)

Die letzten Jahre war der Start immer eine Woche nach der Zeitumstellung für den Winter.Nachdem wäre der Start am 6.11.2011
Aber wenn ich nach den Gezeiten der (Flut-Ebbe) tippen würde ,würde ich auf den 30.10.2011 setzen


Ok, danke dann Muss ich halt eine Woche Urlaub eintragen.


 groetjes Frank


----------



## pollux8 (28. November 2010)

Bei der *Rabobeachchallenge* gestern in Scheveningen machten erstmals die Erfahrung,wie kalt der künftige Winter sein kann.
Es war mit 2 Grad wärmer wie heute,trotz allen war es mit 1000 Teilnehmer wieder eine geile Beachparty.
Mit 12 knoten (3 Windstärken )hatten wir den Wind beim Start im Rücken.
Mit 37 min hatten wir den Wendepunkt Noordwijk bei km 20 schon erreicht.
Das Problem war jetzt nur :Man hatte durch den Wasserkontakt ziemlich nasse Füße und Beine bekommen und wer sich  jetzt nicht die passende angezogen hatte konnte auf den Rückweg bei Gegenwind erhebliche kräftemässige Beinträchtigung haben.
Von 850 im Ziel angekommenden Finischer erreichten wir dennoch den
203 und 338 Platz mit einem 24 Durchschnitt.
Gewonnen hatte mal wieder Ramses Bekkenk mit einer Zeit von 1:10 Std





Dank an die Fotos von Henk von harfoto.nl





http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/

Hier noch ein gefundener Filmlink auf you tube :[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdvppW1AyO8"]YouTube        - Koude Rabo Beach Challenge[/nomedia]


----------



## pollux8 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hier noch mal ein Nachschlag der Rabobeachchallenge in Scheveningen.
Da waren noch die optimalen Temperaturen gegenüber diese Woche





Nächstes Beachrennen ist ja schon wieder  in 2 Wochen in Noordwijk-Ijmuiden.Distance:52km.

Infos unter:http://www.mtbbeachrace.nl/
Die Temperaturen soll`n dann wieder um die 6 Grad plus sein.

Das Kultrennen in Egmond am 8.1.2011 ist mit der Einschreibung mit 3500 Teilnehmer bald voll
http://aguegmondpieregmond.nl/
Als deutsche Teilnehmerin wird uns Hana Kupfernagel vertreten.
Mal sen wie sie im Sand klar kommt.

Hier noch eine *sehenswerte Reportage *des Beachraces in Scheveningen.
Ab der 14 minute fängt der Bericht an

http://www.westonline.nl/video/programmas/10728


----------



## FrankNL (23. Dezember 2010)

Wedstrijddata seizoen 2011


 

13 november 2011- Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder

Locatie: Hoek van Holland - Strandclub FF Tijd
Parcours: strand, gehele kustlijn van Nederland, 135 km
Soort wedstrijd: beachmarathon


----------



## pollux8 (29. Dezember 2010)

FrankNL schrieb:


> Wedstrijddata seizoen 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...








So früh stand der neue Termin noch nie fest.Irgendwie hatte ich mit den Gezeiten doch recht.Entweder am 30.10 oder am 14.11.Die Flut verschieb sich immer um eine Woche.
Hauptsache wir haben dann noch die 12 Grad Temperaturen.und ein bisschen Rückenwind.
Hier noch das Video von cycloteam.nl in voller Länge.

http://www.avmediaproductions.nl/promotiefilms/video/91

Da kann man den Regen in vollen zügen noch geniesen







Jetzt geht es nächste Woche erstmal zum nächsten Beachrennen nach 
*Egmond aan Zee*
Zur Zeit sind die mtb Wege bei uns kaum befahrbar und am Strand sind es 4 Grad mehr.und das ist schon eine Reise wert.
Wer noch kein Starterticket hat kann sich eins im Gästebuch der Homepage sichern
http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (3. Januar 2011)

5 Tage noch,dann bügeln 3500 Beachracer über den Strand von Egmond aan Zee.
Laut den Veranstalter Le Champion nehmen *35 Deutsche*
Beachracer an den Event teil.Vielleicht hat auch der Beitrag der Zeitschrift 
Bike dazu gedient,das immer mehr Deutsche sich insperieren lassen





Vielleicht gibt es doch noch einen Bikegott,denn pünktlich zum Start sollen 8 Grad warme Winde mit 6 Windstärken aus Spanien kommen.Das heißt,auf den Hinweg in einer Gruppe einkuscheln und dann auf den Rückweg knallen-knallen-knallen.

Wer sich das Spektakel um 11 Uhr auf der Egmond live Webcam anschaun will.Hier der link

http://www.egmondonline.nl/pages/beeld-geluid/webcam-strandafgang.php

Noch werden Tickets im Gästebuch der Homepage angeboten.
http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/
Hier noch ein Video vom Start auf den Boulevard von Egmond aan Zee

http://www.fiets.nl/video/tv.asp?e=...3:48:07&nt_f=1:18:12nl/&c=1&=0k&ccount=2&k=0k


----------



## remmydemmy (3. Januar 2011)

So drei Tage ins neue Jahr gefeiert und dazu noch das Neujahrsspringen in Garmisch live gesehen. Echt der Hammer wie die sich den Berg runter stürzen.

Aber jetzt zum wesentlichen, am kommenden WE findet wieder eines der geilsten Beachrennen überhaupt statt!!! Super viele Teilnehmer!!! 

Ich habe gehört in diesem Jahr sind einige deutsche Teilnehmer am Start, dass ist schön zu hören. Viel Spaß allen und vielleicht sieht man sich ja!

Alltijd op de nederlandse marnier knallen knallen knallen!!!

Groetjes
Remmydemmy


----------



## pollux8 (7. Januar 2011)

Letzte Infos vom Wettergott:.*6-7 Windstärken* sind an der Nederlands Küste angesagt.Nach meinen Erfahrungen werden wir von der warmen Spanischen Airdüse Sandgestahlt.
Aber beim Wendepunkt 17km werden wir,wenn wir noch Kraft haben ,wie die Feuerwehr zum Ziel düsen.




Für daheim Gebliebende steht die Webcam ja noch zur Verfügung


----------



## pollux8 (10. Januar 2011)

* Egmond-Pier-Egmond 2011*

Das Kult Rennen von Egmond war für den Jahresanfang mal wieder ein Höhepunkt.für alle die Wind,Regen und die 50kmh Grenze lieben.Ja der Wind lag diesmal so gut im Rücken,das die Profis mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 
*67kmh* gemessen worden sind.
Um das Gefühl von Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen mußten 3500 Biker mal erst gegen den Wind hoch knüppeln.Das verlief relativ gut ,zumal man in einer hunderter Gruppe war , der starke Wind nur in Böen auftrat,und man die windschwachen Phasen zum Überholen nutzen konnte.Diesmal war unser Lars Lindemann in so guter Form,das er 10min hinter dem Gewinner Ramses Bekkenk ins Ziel flog.Dabei ist er mit einer 5000 Startnummer im letzten Startblock gestartet.
Neben unserem Trupp waren noch ein paar gute Sprinter aus Halle da.Sonst blieben es bei 15 ins Ziel gekommenden Deutschen









Hier noch ein guter Fernseh Bericht des RTV-N-H Senders
http://www.rtvnh.nl/programma/149/AGU+Egmond+Pier+Egmond/6839

Hier noch eine Bilderserie von Erik Boschman
http://www.erikboschman.com/pictures/epe2011/


----------



## snoeren (20. Januar 2011)

Moinsen Männers! Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz für Blankenberge am WE zu verschenken. Kann leider nicht fahren, da verletzt. Uplooser ist auch verletzt, so dass wohl zwei Startplätze frei wären. Falls jemand Interesse hat - pn.


----------



## pollux8 (23. Januar 2011)

Schmuddelwetter mit 4,7 Grad und 4 Windstärken beherschten heute
das Beachrace in* Blankenberge* Belgien




Den Start am Pier konnte man von der live Webcam gut verfolgen auch das Teilstück wo man auf den Pier hin und zurück fährt.





Aber ohne den Kölner RC Adler Club *Uplooser-Snoeren* ,die sich letztes Jahr
hervorragend plaziert haben wird es für uns Forum Leser für dieses Jahr über die Ereignisse nicht mehr so interessant sein.
Vielleicht sieht man sich in Holland wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (24. Januar 2011)

Der letzte Held von Egmond 

Mit einer glatten Felge gelang es einen Holländer beim Beachrace Egmond-Pier ins Ziel zu fahren.





Von meiner Sicht:.Klompliment an die ergeizigen Holländer


----------



## snoeren (25. Januar 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Mit einer glatten Felge gelang es einen Holländer beim Beachrace Egmond-Pier ins Ziel zu fahren.


Das ist ja wie mitm Rennrad auf Sand zu fahren 

Ganz großes Kino 
Freu mich schon auf unseren nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## Wellblech (26. Januar 2011)

FC Külsheim 1932 &
Förderverein 2003

...präsentieren das nächste Event in der Brunnenstadt...

 16. Juli 2011  

8.  Külsheimer

12-Stunden MTB-Rennen

..das größte Bike-Spektakel in der Region
Die Sieger erhalten einen Pokal unseres Hauptsponsors Weberei Pahl Külsheim


Anmeldung ab 1. Februar 2011 möglich.

mehr unter www.12Stundenrennen.de


----------



## pollux8 (6. Februar 2011)

*Den Helder-Petten*

Knappe 7 Windstärken  Gegenwind mußten  heute  400 Teilnehmer nach Petten überwältigen bevor sie nach Den Helder in vollen Zügen das Ziel wieder erreichten.
Der King off the Beach Ramses Bekkenk wurde nach Bram Rood nur zweiter.
Dafür hatten wir eine deutsche Beteiligung aus Lemgo
Der Paracourse Den Helder-Petten erschwert sich teilweise duch den weichen Sand und den Steindunen.
Für den Fotografen *Erik Boschman* war es bei den stürmischen Verhältnissen mal wieder ein lekkerbissen gute Actionfotos 
http://www.erikboschman.com/pictures/dijkrace2011/index.html





Mehr Infos über die Ergebnisse
http://www.beachbiking.nl/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=17


----------



## Diddo (2. April 2011)

Sehr schön, dass ich diesen Thread finde wenn ich "nur" schauen möchte ob man ein MTB auch artgerecht im Umland von Den Helder einsetzen kann. 

Ich geh dann mal ein paar Kilometer runterreißen bevor ich ernsthaft über ein Marathonrennen nachdenken kann


----------



## christen (20. Oktober 2011)

Nehme am 13 Nov zum ersten mal an dem Rennen über 135 Km teil. Ist es eigentlich ein Problem mit einem neueren Bike mit Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel zu fahren.
Wenn ich mir ein anderes zurecht mache, wird es schwerer als mein 9 Kg. Bike und die Sitzposition ist allenfalls auch nicht ganz OK.
Gibt es sonst noch wichtige Dinge: Verpflegung, Vorbereitung des Bikes usw?
Bin dankbar für jeden Typ.


----------

